# truck bedliner on body panels?



## ukrkoz

Idea is like any other. Some will like some will not. I had a car that had rubber type liner all the way up to the mid door level, but it was painted over with same paint as the rest of the car and looked ok.
I have also noticed, that mate vinyl wraps become more and more popular, so you may get away with it. Just make sure what ever you roll on is not shiny. And do not use paint brush. I'd say, spray it on. For what it will be used, it will look like crap in 2 weeks anyway.


----------



## raylo32

Over in my Toyota Tacoma forum a lot of guys use plasti-dip for, well, just about anything, including fender flares and probably even fenders. It had become sort of a fad and I think it has progressed so far a couple guys might even have plasti-dipped their wives. ;-)

http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/search.php?searchid=9874719


----------



## daveb1

I'd also recommend mud flaps for all four wheels if you don't have them already. They keep a lot of gravel from even hitting the truck.


----------



## eharri3

Go to some truck sites and do a search. Many, many people have coated parts of their truck's body with Linex or Rhino. A few people out there have actually done entire trucks. If you care about it fading you should put stuff on it with additives to prevent that.


----------



## Thurman

Here in S.Ga. it's not unusual to see pick-ups, jeep-like vehicles, and 3/4 ton farm type trucks with some type of bed liner material on the body panels, especially on the rocker panel area. One body shop here uses a spray on material that can be colored to closely match the original body color. I recently saw a yellow Dodge Ram in a big box store parking lot and had to look twice to realize that the entire truck had been sprayed with yellow "bed-liner" type material. Darn thing actually looked good.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Plasti-Dip is going to be much cheaper.


----------



## Kacee

Plasti-DIp is cheap and it has become more popular. But, I still like Bed Liner on EVERYTHING. It's cheap tooo once prep is out of the way and it looks awesome and protects really well too. It's repairable and a permanent solution. Not saying plasti-dip is bad, just my preference is bed liner.

I have used raptor in the past for this stuff. I tried spray-lining recently and I like it. It took a little while to get the instructions right, but it's superior in thickness and behavior once cured fullly. Check it out at http://www.spray-lining.com/buy-spray-coatings
I am pretty sure you will be stoked with the outcome......

Here is a removable hard top from a Jeep we just did.








http://www.spray-lining.com/buy-spray-coatings


----------



## firehawkmph

My son and his buddies have sprayed entire cars with the truck bed liner that comes in aerosol cans. They lightly scuff down the car, wipe with prepsol. Then let her rip. Seems to hold up well and doesn't look bad.
Mike Hawkins:yes


----------



## RustPicker

I can tell you all the U.S. Navy submarines here on the right coast... (Ok... That's not accurate...) all the U.S. navy Fast attack submarines out of Norfolk, Va use Line-X on deck where crew is required to walk/work.

That stuff is just about bullet proof, provided whatever it's going on is prepped correctly. I have friends who've 
Finished their V-Twin Cruiser Motorcycle with the bed liner finishes. When asked why, they're response was,
"With paint and Chrome, everyone gets bent outta shape when it's dirty, tarnished or oxidizing.... With bed liner, when it's wet and/or dirty.... Who cares?" 

Sounds K.I.S.S. To me....

Regards,

RustPicker - Sent from my iPad using DIY Forum


----------



## hyunelan2

I love plastidip, but for a durable solution I think you're going to want the bed-liner instead of the rubberized dip spray. 

The thing is, with the rust already started, putting liner over it is just going to make your surface rust continue under the panel. You would probably be served best by treating/removing the rust before you apply anything over it. A little bonding primer over the treated areas should make sure there is no adverse reaction between the liner and bare metal (I'm not sure how that liner may affect bare metal).

FWIY, my fully plastidipped toy (Anthracite Gray Metallic plastidip):


----------



## HalfBreed

hyunelan2 said:


> I love plastidip, but for a durable solution I think you're going to want the bed-liner instead of the rubberized dip spray.
> 
> The thing is, with the rust already started, putting liner over it is just going to make your surface rust continue under the panel. You would probably be served best by treating/removing the rust before you apply anything over it. A little bonding primer over the treated areas should make sure there is no adverse reaction between the liner and bare metal (I'm not sure how that liner may affect bare metal).
> 
> FWIY, my fully plastidipped toy (Anthracite Gray Metallic plastidip):


X2!! I too LOVE plastidip, but as stated wouldn't fix the problem. Only cover it up. I think the OP was heading in the right direction with prepping, treating, priming the area. Not sure I would use a wire wheel though :-/ maybe just some sand paper to scuff up the paint and smooth out any rust bubbles. Since you aren't cutting any of the rust out you shouldn't have too much into it at all. 

I vote yes for the bed liner! I've seen several cars/trucks with it and I am considering doing my Fury in it. I like the rugged look over the chrome and bring of most vehicles.


I plastidipped my wheels, fairing and nerf bars. It's held up well but I will be peeling it off to bed line it all this spring.


----------



## wilprintmarketing

raylo32 said:


> Over in my Toyota Tacoma forum a lot of guys use plasti-dip for, well, just about anything, including fender flares and probably even fenders. It had become sort of a fad and I think it has progressed so far a couple guys might even have plasti-dipped their wives. ;-)
> 
> http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/search.php?searchid=9874719


----------



## wilprintmarketing

love the mr bill you mot be freezed dried from the sixties lol


----------

